# Hepatitis E outbreak aboard Aurora



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

It has been revealed today that seven passengers aboard Aurora contracted Hepatitis E during her 11 week world cruise. Other passengers are being tested for the virus. All were sent letters from the Health Protection Agency requesting a blood sample.

Like other types, Hepatitis E affects the liver, and can be fatal, but only in rare cases. It is almost certain that this was brought aboard in one of the ports after consuming contaminated water or food. Hepatitis E is prevalent in developing countries especially those with a hot climate. Last year for example when in Accapulco on the same cruise aboard Oriana we were told not to drink water or have ice in drinks. Yet on an excursion passengers were drinking soft drinks with ice in it. I told them not to drink it, but all told be to keep my mouth shut. I just laughed and replied that they would regret it. We always stocked up will with medicines when going to places like Accapulco when I worked for P&O in the ships hospital because passengers always went down with gastroenteritis. I can't remember any cases of Hepatitis E, but it is quite possible.

I hope this does not rebound on P&O and the Aurora because I doubt if this is anything to do with the ship. Hepatitis E is very rare, and passengers should be aware how dangerous eating or drinking at some of these ports can be and stick to bottled water. There is no need to eat shore side at all with the amount of food on board?!.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

See http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7375255.stm for more detail.

David


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> See http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7375255.stm for more detail.
> 
> David


David,

I contracted hepatitis when on the Circassia in 1964. Apparently I contracted it ashore in Bombay but did not show symptoms until six weeks later. All crew and passengers on that trip were traced and notified. Don't know which particular alphabetical brand I got but I can assure you itwas one of the most unpleasant periods of my life. I could not eat for three weeks and turned a bright orange-yellow with the jaundice. Even my eyeballs were orange! When I started eating again it was small portions of skinned-boiled chicken. For many years after that - every time I saw or smelled chicken I started to wretch. Even now I am unable to give blood. I suppose the worst thing was that I was not able to have a pint for a year. I would only wish this on my worst enemy - i.e. those 'heros' who harm helpless children.

regards,

Jim C.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim

Sorry to hear of your terrible experience. Hepatitis of any type is a horrible thing as you well know, affecting you for life. It was also something that bothered me whether nursing patients with all the types and when performing autopsies when changing from nursing to pathology. Cutting ourselves or *****ing ourselves with needles was always a concern. Indeed, it was found not long before I retired that I had no immunity to Hepatitis B despite have the injection for it. So if we had a known case of Hepatitis B, I had to stay well clear.

I hope that the publicity surrounding those who contracted Hepatitis E on Aurora serves as a reminder as to how careful we should all be in countries where all types of Hepatitis are common. Get advice before going to these places either on holiday or going ashore on cruises, and of course listen to that advice. We advised passengers years ago, and passengers aboard Oriana last year were advised not to have ice in their drink for example in Accapulco. But few listened having ice in their drinks on excursions. P&O cannot be responsible for people who refuse to listen to advice, but it is unfair to other passengers put at risk but those who do not listen.

David


----------

